#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: نصب ویندوز 10 روی لپ تاپ asus t100ta

## roohia

*سلام دوستان
مینی لپ تاپ asus t100ta برام آوردن که نصب ویندوز بشه هرکار میکنم بوت نمیشه
cd ویندوز 10 uefi داخل قسمت بوت بالا میاد ولی انتخابش که میکنی ریست میشه و ویندوز خودشو میاره بالا
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید...........*

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## sunboys

> *سلام دوستان
> مینی لپ تاپ asus t100ta برام آوردن که نصب ویندوز بشه هرکار میکنم بوت نمیشه
> cd ویندوز 10 uefi داخل قسمت بوت بالا میاد ولی انتخابش که میکنی ریست میشه و ویندوز خودشو میاره بالا
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید...........*


اول از همه بایوس را آپدیت کنید
آخرین ورژن Version 314 می باشد
بعد بهتره برای نصب ویندوز از فلش usb بوت استفاده کنید
نتیجه را اعلام کنید

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## homa2005

سلام .درست کردن فلش بوت چطوری هست ؟ من میخوام ویندوز 10 ورژن 32 بیتی نصب کنم روی همین مدل تبلت . بایوس هم به همین ورژن آپدیت کرده ام .

----------

